# Information on inherited pocket watch



## Charlie98 (Jun 11, 2019)

Good evening, I'm brand new to the forum,

I'm hoping this is the right location to post this...I have recently inherited my great grand fathers pocket watch, I know very little about pocket watches and I am very interested to see if anyone can shed any light on it, I'm intrigued to know the year of manufacture and also the materials used.

THOS RUSSEL & SON is printed onto the watch face and again in the workings of the watch along side other engravings, I have attached a few images and it would be great if someone could give me some information about the pocket watch

Thanks in advance





























.jpg[/img]

More images


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

There are no records sadly for years of manufacture. But Thomas Russell And Son started in 1859 when the sone took over the business.

https://ezinearticles.com/?Thomas-Russell-and-The-Early-English-Watchmaking-Industry&id=3475096

when i am at main Computer i have a better article will post.

The marks on the case will give a better indication of date, will try to find info on them. Or hopefuly someone will post what they are. As it is not swiss made makes it pre 1915. Personally i like their Pocket Watches seem well built, and prices are going up for them, but hopefully you will keep in the family.

Not much info will get back, when i get to main Computer.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

the .375 is 9 karat gold, am trying to find the other marks i can see the Sword between two wheat sheaves (Chester Assay) in the shield, i am having trouble seeing the other 2 marks one to the right will be the date . Could you clarify the other two please


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

It is hallmarked for Chester but it is difficult to make out the date letter on the picture. If it is a copperplate "Q" that would be for 1916.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welome to the watch forum. very nice pocket watch ! you can see it has been worked on. dose it run? vin


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

An interesting pocket watch and worth a bit of research online. There are a number of avenues to pursue here including the specific company title on the dial, the assay marks on the hinged caseback, the patent number on the movement, and the serial number, also stamped on the movement. I concur with David here above about the apparent date of 1916 for the hallmark - oddly, the date letter seems to have been punched twice, with the two letter maker's mark (TR?) punched some way above the other marks. The caseback also bears engraved marks probably relating to later remedial work done on the watch, and a stamped serial number for the case.

I did some preliminary research but I am not sufficiently sure of my conclusions to be able to provide definite information. What I would say I that the Thomas Russell company is well-known enough to have been discussed online, so just get Googling... :biggrin:


----------



## Charlie98 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you all for your replies! 

I have attached two more images below are are magnified views, I'm more than happy to send more images if required

I have wound the watch up and it seems to work perfectly, I can also change the time still


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

That looks like a D, which would be 1904. There's a good supply of Thos Russell watches on eBay.


----------



## Charlie98 (Jun 11, 2019)

The markings I can see on the watch are a "T" close to the top of the back of the watch

Then a 9, 2, .375 and the Chester hallmark all in the centre


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

So, 9ct gold. The mark on the right clearly is a Q, which confirms 1916. You can see the marks here to check for yourself. https://images.app.goo.gl/QMfsuXRQ59YcBWx96


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Just to add it is 1916 and the scribe marks on last picture are most likely repairers marks. Wonder if it was bought from new? Being 1916 middle of First World War, gathering your Great Grandfather was involved in ?? Would not of been cheap. But being Gold at least dateable. I have a few Gold Plated, but no idea on years as not marked. Serials not much help as no record of them with dates.

Still nice Watch, keep in Family, and lucky you.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

There's also that maker's mark nearer the top. Looks like a T, and then the rest isn't clear. Thomas Russell used T.R - could it be the die didn't stamp properly?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

"repairer's marks" they are a personal mark of one of the watchmakers. "his code" may help in dating. vin


----------



## Charlie98 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you all for you help!


----------

